# Info on Chacaroon Waxy Monkey Tree Frog and Others.



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

These are really cool frogs! I would love to get some but I doubt any are in the UK. If anyone can steer me in the right direction it would be great. I have put a wanted add up but I thought this forum may be a little busier . Im in no rush but if any are to be produced this year I would like to get in there and maybe reserve a few. Would also be interested to hear of other waxies!

ANY info on ANY waxy monkey wax tree frog???


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Waxy Monkey Frog (Phyllomedusa sauvagii)​Here's a good _Pollywog _care sheet.​​Yeah, they are lovely looking frogs, but rare. I've seen a few people here who keep them. Good luck!​​​​​​


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

I keep Chacoan painted waxy's, mine were CB in the US, they're very endearing and have a personality all of their own. Unfortunately, most seen in captivity over here are WC, pricey and don't tend to do very well. My males started calling recently so i'll be looking to breed these at some point. Good luck finding some, you won't be dissapointed - a must for any amphibian fanatic in my eyes.

Cheers
Al


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Here's some pictures for you, these are not my own but were found on Wiki/Google....Hope no one minds me putting these shots up.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

A care sheet for you...Check the frog section on the right hand side of the page

Sandfire™ Dragon Ranch


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi, 

Cheers for the replies. I did get the common name wrong, I meant the Chacoan Waxy Monkey Tree Frog _Phyllomedusa sauvageii. _I have always thought they are pretty interesting frogs and this vid just made me have too see if any are about. 


Check it out! Very informative...

Scott Waters
_ 
_


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Gaboon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Cheers for the replies. I did get the common name wrong, I meant the Chacoan Waxy Monkey Tree Frog _Phyllomedusa sauvageii. _I have always thought they are pretty interesting frogs and this vid just made me have too see if any are about.
> 
> ...


I'm on the case for sourcing some for yourself, and Ruby Rue, and maybe a few more for myself because i'm greedy. But for CB especially, patience will be key!. Will PM when or if i find these.

Cheers
Al


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

P.s, Can't see the video, any tips anyone cheers?


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Alex M said:


> I'm on the case for sourcing some for yourself, and Ruby Rue, and maybe a few more for myself because i'm greedy. But for CB especially, patience will be key!. Will PM when or if i find these.
> 
> Cheers
> Al



Hi Al,

Much appreciated. What about tadpoles or eggs? I say eggs as they could be shipped easily and the experience of ''growing your own'' would be a plus I think.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Gaboon said:


> Hi Al,
> 
> Much appreciated. What about tadpoles or eggs? I say eggs as they could be shipped easily and the experience of ''growing your own'' would be a plus I think.


When i got mine they were tiny youngsters but they grew rapidly, and it's certainly a pleasure raising them from so small. Tadpoles or eggs would be darned near impossible to get hold of this side of the water to be honest Gaboon, as as i understand it there is nobody in Europe breeding these incredible animals (at least that was what i was told by one major UK wholesaler), however this species is more commonly bred in the US where one of the techniques is to keep them outside and soak up a little natural sunlight, Florida apparently is an ideal place to do this as the warm rains coupled with glorious sunshine trigger breeding behaviour. As is well documented, they should however be kept at a relatively low humidity, i spray mine perhaps once every 10 days although they have access to several shallow bowls of dechlorinated water, which they then place just the tip of their posteriers in at night and absorb water via their vent....curious bidet behaviour indeed. I also give them a 10.0 UV, this may seem a tad excessive but i have trialled others and you only have to keep them for a shortwhile to realise that this is indeed the best strength suitable for this particular species.

Cheers
Al


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

CB juveniles tend to become available a couple times a year, normally the first shipments come in around early April so you may not have that long to wait.
WC adults less often but it's still the tail end of the season for WC's so there may be a few knocking around here and there and still the possibility a few may still come in yet.

With regard to your comment on eggs & tadpoles, you'd be very hard pushed to find them as the main producers of P.sauvagii don't export direct & it would be uneconomical for them to sell eggs/tads of this species when they have so much demand for juveniles. Phyllomedusa eggs don't normally travel too well so best avoided anyway.

Your best bet is either tracking down an odd adult left over in a shop somewhere or waiting a couple months for the CB juvies which is what I would recommend.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

pollywog said:


> CB juveniles tend to become available a couple times a year, normally the first shipments come in around early April so you may not have that long to wait.
> WC adults less often but it's still the tail end of the season for WC's so there may be a few knocking around here and there and still the possibility a few may still come in yet.
> 
> With regard to your comment on eggs & tadpoles, you'd be very hard pushed to find them as the main producers of P.sauvagii don't export direct & it would be uneconomical for them to sell eggs/tads of this species when they have so much demand for juveniles. Phyllomedusa eggs don't normally travel too well so best avoided anyway.
> ...


For the benefit of those interested, will you be sourcing some juveniles Andrew?, seems you'd be able to name your price . And also do you have any of these in your collection? I'm sure you'll agree, these are indeed fantastic anurans.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I could probably help those people interested in acquiring CB juvies but wouldn't expect any for a month or 2.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Great info from you both. I have been pointed in the direction of an adult but its not a sure thing. I do also agree with you Andrew and so will wait for a juvi. 

Cheers,
Cass


----------



## Ruby Rue (Mar 21, 2008)

if the price is right count me in..


----------

